# Are these eggs ?



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

If so, what do i do now ?


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

alan said:


> If so, what do i do now ?
> View attachment 184259


They are eggs but unfertilized, that's why they have gone white.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

so do i just leave them alone or remove them


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

alan said:


> so do i just leave them alone or remove them


I would syphon them off, otherwise they may pollute your tank.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not sure how successful siphoning them will be. Any time my Parrots laid eggs they would disappear the next day as a tasty snack for everyone else in the tank.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dracofish said:


> I'm not sure how successful siphoning them will be. Any time my Parrots laid eggs they would disappear the next day as a tasty snack for everyone else in the tank.


all gone today


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

Big Den said:


> If so, what do i do now ?
> View attachment 184259


They are eggs but unfertilized, that's why they have gone white.
[/quote]
do you have the male fish, show us a picture of the tank and fish


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

There may not even be a male. I had a female Parrot that would lay eggs once a month like clockwork without a male in the tank.


----------

